# Livery Yard in Potters Bar Area Needed



## BillieJ (7 July 2013)

Hello, 

I was wondering if anyone could recommend a livery yard in the Potters Bar area.

Im starting on the Vet Med course at the RVC in September, Im a mature student and will be taking my horse with me and living in Potters Bar.   Im looking for somewhere that he can live out for the majority of the year and just be stabled 3-4 months through the worst of the winter.  He does not stable very well and has various health problems which means this routine suits him best.  He's an IDxTB 16.2hh 22 year old gelding. 

Trying to find somewhere that offers 24/7 grazing for a large part of the year is proving difficult so I would be very grateful for any suggestions!  

Many thanks.


----------



## criso (8 July 2013)

Not sure who does 24/7 grass, as you are finding it can be difficult and will also depend on what you need in the way of facilities but there are a couple of facebook groups you could post on

Hertfordshire horse riders
Stable and grass liveries available for hert and essex
Essex and Surrounding areas equine livery
Livery required and available Herts, beds and bucks.


----------



## BillieJ (9 July 2013)

Thank you that's really helpful, will post in those groups - never occurred to me to look at Facebook!  Hopefully someone will suggest the perfect yard for my boy!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (13 July 2013)

http://www.hertsgrasslivery.com/
http://www.yards.equifind.co.uk/COURSERS-FARM-STABLES/289
http://smugoak.com/

One of those might be suitable, all do grass livery.


----------



## BillieJ (13 July 2013)

Thanks will have a look at these...was hoping for something on the outskirts of Potters Bar but I think I will have to look a bit further out.  Really appreciate the help, thanks.


----------



## criso (14 July 2013)

I don't think what you want is impossible in that area  but why I suggested the fb groups was that you may struggle to find grass livery at a lot of the bigger livery yards however there are lots of little private yards where you may find the flexibility you need.  
Having travelled that route a few times, there are lots of little yards between Potters Bar and the RVC and out towards Brookman's Park however they won't have a website or be listed anyway.

It also depends on the facilities you want as yards with a lot of smart facilities are less likely to offer grass.

The only way you will hear about these smaller yards are word of mouth so I would post on those groups and see who comes back to you.


----------



## SO1 (14 July 2013)

Why don't you ask the equine vet practice which are part of RVC if they know of anywhere as they would know many yards in that area.

I am on a yard that does grass livery and we have stables too so you could bring in during the winter though the fields are about 10-15 minutes walk from the stables but I think it would be too far for you, though RVC are my vets.


----------



## MontyandZoom (18 July 2013)

Hiya,

I am a final year student at RVC, my share horse is only a 5 minute drive from PB but the yard doesn't have 24/7 turnout in the Winter. There are loads of horses about. You might be better off posting something on the college intranet as lots of the staff and students have horses near hawkshead.


----------

